# "LUXABU WAGON"



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

DON'T GET IT TWISTED IT IS STILL NEEDS MORE BODYWORK! :biggrin:


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

Thats sick. KNOW were to get another body like that ??


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Jan 5 2007, 08:32 AM~6909054
> *Thats sick. KNOW were to get another body like that ??
> *


PERRYS RESIN!


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

cool thanks


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 ...............................  

im getting me one of those..... randys a good friend of mine !


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:0 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

nice car.im going to get started on a real one like that. :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 5 2007, 02:21 PM~6911716
> *nice car.im going to get started on a real one like that. :biggrin:
> *


word on the street san diego boyz were building one! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Look AT the haters ! 140 plus views only 6 replies ! 


Well I diggin the Luxabu wagon so much i made a little brother! 



















and i guess it time to finish out there cousin !


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 5 2007, 02:22 PM~6911726
> *word on the street san diego boyz were building one! :biggrin:
> *


thats true.i seen one at majestics show.homie was still working on it.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 5 2007, 02:22 PM~6911739
> *thats true.i seen one at majestics show.homie was still working on it.
> *


theres one in tj also..big john from the m was building one, but needless to say he's on vacation!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 5 2007, 02:24 PM~6911752
> *theres one in tj also..big john from the m was building one, but needless to say he's on vacation!
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 5 2007, 01:22 PM~6911726
> *word on the street san diego boyz were building one! :biggrin:
> *


ruben from echo transmission in el monte, ca. has one and that fucker get's up. it should be done by this summer.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Jan 5 2007, 02:25 PM~6911762
> *ruben from echo transmission in el monte, ca. has one and that fucker get's up. it should be done by this summer.
> *


what color is it?


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

looking good, keep us posted


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

basterds :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 5 2007, 03:34 PM~6912229
> *basterds :biggrin:
> *


POST YOURS WEY! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 5 2007, 04:05 PM~6912502
> *POST YOURS WEY! :biggrin:
> *


yea


----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

is that the citation your turned into a malibu? or was that someone else?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2low_@Jan 5 2007, 04:12 PM~6912565
> *is that the citation your turned into a malibu? or was that someone else?
> *


NOT ME HOMIE..


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

hope those malibu front ends dont go to waste put one on a gran national


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79burider_@Jan 5 2007, 05:35 PM~6912766
> *hope those malibu front ends dont go to waste  put one on a gran national
> *


or a citation :cheesy:


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

put it on impala :barf:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 5 2007, 02:24 PM~6911752
> *theres one in tj also..big john from the m was building one, but needless to say he's on vacation!
> *


 there is no such thing in me :angry: :roflmao: Nice wagon G! :biggrin:


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

How much them malibu's run for ???
Wagons rule


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

they usualy run $50 for the car and $ 13 for the cassis!


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 5 2007, 06:25 AM~6909023
> *DON'T GET IT TWISTED IT IS STILL NEEDS MORE BODYWORK! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Damn Marinate and Mini......lookin sick........


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 5 2007, 04:05 PM~6912502
> *POST YOURS WEY! :biggrin:
> *











:0 :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:0 nice stickers :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 5 2007, 06:36 PM~6914238
> *:0 nice stickers  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Pretty Cute!!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

my kids put em there for me


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 5 2007, 08:41 PM~6914273
> *my kids put em there for me
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 5 2007, 06:41 PM~6914273
> *my kids put em there for me
> *



i know i figured.......wagon looks hard...keep us posted on progress.


----------



## hoorider (Sep 15, 2005)

where can i get a wagon like that


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

looks cool, keep up on this one i'll follow it!


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

BADASS


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

i wish sumone would do up a 79 malibu my dads given me his in two years and im oonly fourteen and dont got paypal or credit card or any dough at the moment for that matter so me gettin a resin bu would be pretty hard 63 plus shipping and shit :angry:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 5 2007, 07:34 PM~6914216
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MORE LUXABU'S!  ...M.C.B.A DOIN THE MOST IN 2007


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

do a malibu wit the normal front end :thumbsup: brown wit beige top


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

my baby G ride


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 5 2007, 05:34 PM~6914216
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey twinn make that wagon with a euro cutty front end like the one from high class cc


----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79burider_@Jan 6 2007, 09:38 AM~6918463
> *
> 
> my baby G ride
> *


for sale? :biggrin: . im interested


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

not for sale bro this babys mine why u got a malibu too


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 5 2007, 06:34 PM~6914216
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79burider_@Jan 6 2007, 07:54 PM~6921441
> *not for sale bro this babys mine why u got a malibu too
> *


nah had an 86 monte. all done and sold it to the west coast now im looking for a malibu


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

where you at these cars are really rare uhp here in winnipeg


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79burider_@Jan 6 2007, 11:16 PM~6922919
> *where you at  these cars are really rare uhp here in winnipeg
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## leo161 (Aug 18, 2005)

comin out good


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

THANKS HOMIES....I PUT THE SIDE MOLDING ON THE WAGON & PRINED IT!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:cheesy: very nice!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 :0


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

damn thats gunna be nice


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jan 7 2007, 07:15 PM~6928171
> *:0  :0
> *


x2


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

damn Marinate doing big thangs!! Very nice as always!


----------



## 2low (Feb 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 79burider_@Jan 6 2007, 11:16 PM~6922919
> *where you at  these cars are really rare uhp here in winnipeg
> *


shit homie. im in toronto. malibus are rare everywhere


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 8 2007, 01:41 AM~6931019
> *damn Marinate doing big thangs!!  Very nice as always!
> *


JUST TRYING TO HANG WITH THE BIG DOGGS!


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

Nice work Marinate. :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Fuggin Sic Homes


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

coming out sawwweeeeeeet marinate :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

THANKS ALOT HOMIES! :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

it is lookin nice.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

:cheesy: :0 :biggrin:  :worship:  

you know i want it right?


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

AHH, YAAAA!! now that is what i am talkin about!! keep us posted on this one!! them wires were made for this wagon!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

THANKS HOMIES...THE COLOR IS GONNA CHANGE...MY STYLE..KANDY & PATTERNS!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

hno: hno: hno: :worship: :worship:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Mar 7 2007, 01:57 PM~7428707
> *:0  :0  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



YOU KNOW HOW WE DO IT!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

progress ? :biggrin: :dunno:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

HERES THE FINAL COLOR! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

sweeeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

:0 :wow:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:wow: :worship: :0 DAM MARINATE THAT WAGON IS CLEAN :0


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

LOOKIN GREAT RATTLE CAN MASTER :biggrin: 

WHAT COLOR IS THAT?


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Mar 31 2007, 12:20 PM~7590687
> *LOOKIN GREAT RATTLE CAN MASTER  :biggrin:
> 
> WHAT COLOR IS THAT?
> *



x2


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

wow.....looks awesome......


----------



## SHAMROCK (Feb 15, 2007)

love the green :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

looks bad ass! LOVE THAT WAGON!
:biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

himbone on here was sellin a buick wagon on here also,for a grand in nor-cal..

i wish i woulda had the money i woulda been makin a trip down there to bring it up here and have some fun,after i made it streetable again,and go to the hop pits with it as a radical single pump..


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 31 2007, 12:59 PM~7590304
> *HERES THE FINAL COLOR! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



that color makes me thirsty as fuck!!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

LOOKS GOOD WEY!!!!!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Mar 31 2007, 04:41 PM~7591786
> *that color makes me thirsty as fuck!!
> *


FOR SOME MOUNTAIN DEW :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

THANKS FOR COMMENTS HOMIES...THE COLOR IS CANDY LIME GREEN ! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Damn homie that wagon is sick!! Love that green.


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 31 2007, 07:52 PM~7592275
> *THANKS FOR COMMENTS HOMIES...THE COLOR IS CANDY LIME GREEN ! :biggrin:
> *


 Wait let me get my Sun Glasses. ..................  thats Sweet. You layed the paint on just right. Looks Flaaawwwless.

I Guey... I'm Jealous


oneyed


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 31 2007, 06:52 PM~7592275
> *THANKS FOR COMMENTS HOMIES...THE COLOR IS CANDY LIME GREEN ! :biggrin:
> *


I love that color!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Love this wagon ! You put a sweet ass finish on it ! Can't wait to see it foiled and finished ! 



The 74 is looking phat also !


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

a little insperation


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

hey eddie have u seen the luxabu car thats here from vegas same color as your wagon its just a car :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Apr 1 2007, 02:06 AM~7594206
> *hey eddie have u seen the luxabu car thats here from vegas same color as your wagon its just a car :biggrin:
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...61846&hl=malibu


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

That shit is SWEET!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

DDDAAMMMM
That shit is lookin tiiiight :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

damn homie thats turnin out badass....


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Damn homie that looks clean ass hell :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

THANKS HOMIES! :biggrin:


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

doin any thing with the regular nose off those bu's :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 31 2007, 10:59 AM~7590304
> *HERES THE FINAL COLOR! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


FUCKIN NICE


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Mar 31 2007, 10:59 AM~7590304
> *HERES THE FINAL COLOR! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


is that the tamyra candy lime green over w/e base :dunno:


----------



## FWDFleetwood (Jul 31, 2006)

Judging by the cans/paint stands)), I'm going to guess testors rather than tamiya.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FWDFleetwood_@Apr 5 2007, 10:39 PM~7628870
> *Judging by the cans/paint stands)), I'm going to guess testors rather than tamiya.
> *


I'm pretty sure that is Tamiya.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

WRONG HOMIES......HOK OVER CANDY GREEN!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FWDFleetwood_@Apr 5 2007, 11:39 PM~7628870
> *Judging by the cans/paint stands)), I'm going to guess testors rather than tamiya.
> *


how would u paint a model with the paint the car is placed on to paint on :dunno:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Apr 6 2007, 10:08 AM~7630477
> *how would u paint a model with the paint the car is placed on to paint on :dunno:
> *



More then 1 can at a time dumb shit ! :biggrin: 

Marinate uses alot automotive spary cans ! I think the testors stuff is his clear !


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 flawless, sik bro


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Apr 6 2007, 09:08 AM~7630477
> *how would u paint a model with the paint the car is placed on to paint on :dunno:
> *




EMPTY CANS


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THE RANFLA IS LOOKING SWEET HOMIE.  

I THINK I GOT THE NAME FOR IT. AND YOU CAN PUT THIS MURAL ON THE HOOD. 

"THE SLIMER"


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 6 2007, 11:23 AM~7630970
> *THE RANFLA IS LOOKING SWEET HOMIE.
> 
> I THINK I GOT THE NAME FOR IT.  AND YOU CAN PUT THIS MURAL ON THE HOOD.
> ...


Hell i pay for it if you really add it ! Rayn can get done quick !


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

SWEET......I LIKE THAT BIGGS......... :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 6 2007, 09:27 AM~7630995
> *SWEET......I LIKE THAT BIGGS......... :biggrin:
> *


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 6 2007, 10:29 AM~7631005
> *
> *



WHAT UP CARNAL?


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thats tight!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 6 2007, 09:30 AM~7631013
> *WHAT UP CARNAL?
> *


NOTHING MUCH . JUST HERE IN MY OFFICE BULLSHITING. WE HAD 2 BIG TRUCK FIRE'S THIS MORNING , AND THEY HAD TO BOTH DUMP ALL THEIR LOAD'S ON THE STREET. 24 TON'S OF TRASH ON THE STREET ON FIRE. :0


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

homie that sucks!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Apr 6 2007, 09:42 AM~7631089
> *homie that sucks!!
> *


GOOD THING IT'S WAS JUST DOWN THE STREET. I SENT A LOADER WITH A CHP ESCORT TO PICK UP ALL THAT TRASH.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 6 2007, 10:39 AM~7631072
> *NOTHING MUCH . JUST HERE IN MY OFFICE BULLSHITING. WE HAD 2 BIG TRUCK FIRE'S THIS MORNING , AND THEY HAD TO BOTH DUMP ALL THEIR LOAD'S ON THE STREET.  24 TON'S OF TRASH ON THE STREET ON FIRE. :0
> *



SWEET! :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

what a mess!!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

how about this one
:biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 6 2007, 10:52 AM~7631145
> *how about this one
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...




FOR THE ROOF! :0


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 6 2007, 09:56 AM~7631160
> *FOR THE ROOF! :0
> *


SEND ME THE HOOD I'LL DO IT.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

now just to have it kinda locked up like a hopper....


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 6 2007, 11:20 AM~7631274
> *now just to have it kinda locked up like a hopper....
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 6 2007, 11:52 AM~7631145
> *how about this one
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Hell yeah this would look killer on there bro!! BTW love the color, nice job!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: THANKS C!


----------



## 2-Face '64 (Jul 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 7 2007, 06:34 PM~6927533
> *THANKS HOMIES....I PUT THE SIDE MOLDING ON THE WAGON & PRINED IT!
> 
> 
> ...


What did you use for the side moldings?


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Apr 7 2007, 10:16 AM~7637647
> *What did you use for the side moldings?
> *



styrene 

you could even use for sale signs from walmart or any other hardware store etc etc, LOL

uffin:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Apr 6 2007, 10:52 AM~7631145
> *how about this one
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

FOILED & RECLEARED THIS ONE LAST NIGHT!..I'LL TAKE BETTER PICS TODAY! :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:0 lookin good bro


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

SWEET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

DAMN THAT LOOKS SWEET MARINATE. I LIKE THE COLOR :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

awesome man, cant wait to see this done!!!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:0 NIIICE


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

DAMN!! smooth as snoot! :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

That is a very clean job bro you got down as always :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

THANKS HOMIES...THIS ONE WILL BE THIS WEEKEND!...HERES SOME OUTSIDE PICS AS PROMISED!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks killer bro!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

*DAMN!*

That color really pops in the sun, very nice!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Apr 14 2007, 02:49 AM~7688263
> *DAMN!
> 
> That color really pops in the sun, very nice!
> *



Dang ! This is turn n out sweet ! Hope you get done for the 28th ! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THIS LUX IS TURNING OUT SWEET CARNALITO. 
ARE YOU PUTTING THE CHROME UNDIES ON THIS ONE?


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

holy crap i love this color and the car


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

SHE'S ALMOST DONE..NEED TO PUT THE SETUP IN HER!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

damn dog this is tight as hell ! You stepped it up on this a bit ! I see the flocking and the tv and the other detail stuff ! Shit this right here is really nice !


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 22 2007, 01:42 PM~7747721
> *damn    dog  this  is  tight  as  hell !    You stepped  it  up  on this  a  bit !  I  see  the  flocking  and  the  tv  and  the  other  detail stuff !  Shit    this  right  here    is  really  nice  !
> *


THANKS DAVID...STILL NEEDS A SETUP THOUGH!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Hell yeah Bro!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

DAYUM!!!!

that is one sweet wagon, i still need to get me on of those!!!

keep these wagons coming!!!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

another killer..


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

LOVE IT!


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

looking tight


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

I like!!!! sweet color!!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

very nice as always !!!! :0 :0


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

damn dog
that whole combination is tight

im loving the color


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

lookin tight, wheels interior and paint is awesome!!


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Sick ride!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

THANKS HOMIES! :biggrin: 



BigPoppa Posted Today, 07:36 AM 
Sick ride! 

modeltech Posted Today, 06:18 AM 
lookin tight, wheels interior and paint is awesome!! 

drnitrus Posted Today, 06:15 AM 
damn dog
that whole combination is tight

im loving the color 
LowandBeyond Posted Yesterday, 11:57 PM 
very nice as always !!!!

Big_Vato23 Posted Yesterday, 09:51 PM 

Project59 Posted Yesterday, 06:02 PM 
 I like!!!! sweet color!!

1badassMALIBU Posted Yesterday, 05:56 PM 
looking tight

pokey6733 Posted Yesterday, 05:43 PM 
LOVE IT!

vengence Posted Yesterday, 05:21 PM 
another killer..

wagonguy Posted Yesterday, 04:54 PM 
DAYUM!!!!

that is one sweet wagon, i still need to get me on of those!!!

keep these wagons coming!!!!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

SWEET :0


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:0 :0 sik bro, lovin that color.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

AGAIN:uh:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jul 16 2007, 09:33 AM~8318267
> *AGAIN:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

HATERS :angry:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 16 2007, 10:37 AM~8318287
> * HATERS :angry:
> *


I THOUGHT YOU SOLD IT :uh:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jul 16 2007, 10:39 AM~8318303
> *I THOUGHT YOU SOLD IT :uh:
> *




NOPE


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

FOUND THIS PIC ON ANOTHER WEBSITE!


----------



## javzam78 (Sep 5, 2007)

Simply put........beautiful :wow:


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Nice....


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 24 2007, 06:03 PM~8861908
> *FOUND THIS PIC ON ANOTHER WEBSITE!
> 
> 
> ...


NEVER SAW THIS ONE B4 BRO IT CAME OUT TIGHT


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

sik bro, came out clean


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 24 2007, 06:03 PM~8861908
> *FOUND THIS PIC ON ANOTHER WEBSITE!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 24 2007, 07:03 PM~8861908
> *FOUND THIS PIC ON ANOTHER WEBSITE!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 24 2007, 05:03 PM~8861908
> *FOUND THIS PIC ON ANOTHER WEBSITE!
> 
> 
> ...


one of the baddest wagons on here so far  


excellent work marinate color makes it stand out alot 

:worship: :thumbsup: :worship: :thumbsup: :worship: :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## frishizle (Aug 27, 2007)

sweet


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

4 SALE


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

how much


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Sep 17 2008, 09:42 AM~11625071
> *
> 
> 
> ...


probably more then what you have here


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Sep 17 2008, 06:19 PM~11631427
> *how much
> *


fuck off....  not gonna be $20 :uh:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Sep 17 2008, 09:23 PM~11631476
> *fuck off....  not gonna be $20  :uh:
> *


no shit


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Sep 17 2008, 09:25 PM~11631495
> *no shit
> *


so why do you want to know
you have $290 according to you 3 month old pic'now with the cost of food in school
thats going to be about if you lucky $200
and you have a girl they cost money so your broke


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

exactly


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Sep 17 2008, 09:30 PM~11631579
> *exactly
> *


then why ask


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

just wondering damn


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 24 2007, 06:03 PM~8861908
> *FOUND THIS PIC ON ANOTHER WEBSITE!
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:0 MARINATE BE COMIN WIT DAT GANGSTA SHIT. IM COMIN WIT DA 2DR WAGON LIKE THE BLACK ONE FROM MAJESTICS  THANX FOR DA MOTIVATION HOMIE. STILL CANT BELIEVE YOU SELLIN ALL YOUR SICK SHIT TOO, BUT I FEEL YOU, ...NOTHIN' LIKE A 1:1


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Sep 18 2008, 01:20 AM~11632962
> *:0  MARINATE BE COMIN WIT DAT GANGSTA SHIT. IM COMIN WIT DA 2DR WAGON LIKE THE BLACK ONE FROM MAJESTICS    THANX FOR DA MOTIVATION HOMIE.  STILL CANT BELIEVE YOU SELLIN ALL YOUR SICK SHIT TOO, BUT I FEEL YOU, ...NOTHIN' LIKE A 1:1
> *



HAVE TO MAYNE MODELS WILL ALWAYS COME AROUND


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 24 2007, 07:03 PM~8861908
> *FOR SALE......*


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 19 2008, 06:20 PM~11647768
> * FOR SALE......
> *


 :0


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 19 2008, 09:20 PM~11647768
> * FOR SALE......
> *




post up some better pics bro


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

post up price


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joker808_@Sep 20 2008, 06:36 PM~11653221
> *post up price
> *


SHOOT ME AN OFFER MAYNE


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

im not good with offers


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Joker808_@Sep 20 2008, 07:07 PM~11653406
> *im not good with offers
> *



I'LL TAKE $65.00 PLUS SHIPPING


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

how much for the front clip that it came with?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Sep 21 2008, 04:03 PM~11658566
> *how much for the front clip that it came with?
> *


IT'S JUST THE FRONT CLIP NO FENDERS OR BUMPERS


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 21 2008, 08:34 PM~11659396
> *IT'S JUST THE FRONT CLIP NO FENDERS OR BUMPERS
> *


ok how much?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by regalistic_@Sep 22 2008, 06:33 AM~11663028
> *ok how much?
> *


PM ME


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

HOW MUCH FOR THE RED LS????.. :biggrin:


----------



## ''79blkmonte'' (Apr 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 5 2007, 08:25 AM~6909023
> *DON'T GET IT TWISTED IT IS STILL NEEDS MORE BODYWORK! :biggrin:
> *


WHERE DO U GET THEM WAGONS AND HARD TO FIND MODELS ANY 4 SALE


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life+Sep 24 2008, 01:26 PM~11686715-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GOT IT FROM THE HOMIE TWINN


----------



## 95bigbody (Jun 9, 2007)

how much for the LUXABU WAGON


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 21 2008, 12:20 PM~11657481
> *I'LL TAKE $65.00 PLUS SHIPPING
> *


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 27 2008, 02:03 AM~11712416
> *
> *


i'll take it MARINATE...... send me your paypal


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Sep 27 2008, 09:02 AM~11713610
> *i'll take it MARINATE...... send me your paypal
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Sep 27 2008, 08:02 AM~11713610
> *i'll take it MARINATE...... send me your paypal
> *



lol u wasnt lien lastnite bout that u wanted it!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 27 2008, 12:36 PM~11714504
> *lol u wasnt lien lastnite bout that u wanted it!
> *


HE HAS ALOT OF MY RIDES :biggrin:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 27 2008, 11:47 AM~11714557
> *HE HAS ALOT OF MY RIDES :biggrin:
> *



trust me i know.. he has models ALL over the house!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 27 2008, 12:49 PM~11714564
> *trust me i know.. he has models ALL over the house!!
> *



WHEN HE PAYPALS ME I'LL PUT THE 57 IN THE SAME BOX...COOL?


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 27 2008, 11:52 AM~11714575
> *WHEN HE PAYPALS ME I'LL PUT THE 57 IN THE SAME BOX...COOL?
> *



no problem homie, the other parts are painted?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 27 2008, 12:54 PM~11714585
> *no problem homie, the other parts are painted?
> *



THE BELLY WILL...HONESTLY I HAVE TO FIND THE REST OF THE PARTS :angry:


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 27 2008, 11:55 AM~11714587
> *THE BELLY WILL...HONESTLY I HAVE TO FIND THE REST OF THE PARTS :angry:
> *


  ahh man that sux


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PINK86REGAL_@Sep 27 2008, 01:01 PM~11714611
> *  ahh man that sux
> *


ITS ALL THERE :biggrin: 2 KITS :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 27 2008, 12:30 PM~11713951
> *  :biggrin:
> *


Done :biggrin:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

sent to me with my Plaque!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Made You A Hater_@Sep 27 2008, 08:07 PM~11716662
> *Done  :biggrin:
> *


YEA YOU FORGOT SHIPPING :angry:


----------



## Made You A Hater (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 27 2008, 10:24 PM~11716763
> *YEA YOU FORGOT SHIPPING :angry:
> *


my bad


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

SOLD


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Sep 27 2008, 12:15 PM~11714690
> *ITS ALL THERE :biggrin: 2 KITS :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: money sent. check paypal


----------

